# Wanted= Jiangdong JF168 repair manual



## mdblack (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there a website where I can download a manual to give repair and tune-up specs for this engine? It starts then acts like it runs out of gas. Once the oil had gasoline in it. Any help appreciated.


----------



## adnansiddiqui (May 1, 2011)

Hi every One
Jiangdong JF168 Service Manual
Or 
How to Adjust it Governor


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The governor adjustment is the same for all engines and this is a link to the procedure courtesy of 30yearTech.Hope this helps.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221963&highlight=governor+adjustment


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

probably can't find a manual in english


----------

